# I killed a spider with my ROP



## Kryosphinx (Apr 12, 2006)

It kinda shriveled up and stopped moving... :eeew:


----------



## DCFluX (Apr 12, 2006)

Animal!


----------



## CLHC (Apr 12, 2006)

There have been others who have done what you did. I'm guilty of doing so with my SureFires M3 and M6 with HOLAs and the Mag.11. :huh:


----------



## xochi (Apr 12, 2006)

You killed it just to see if you could? That's messed up. What goes around comes around.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Apr 12, 2006)

most spiders do no harm.

and should be left alone to do their job of ridding us of pain in the arse insects, that can cause a lot of damage to our homes.

regards.


----------



## Kryosphinx (Apr 12, 2006)

I feel pretty bad about it. I shoulda let it go, but it was crawling around in the bathtub. 

On the side: Do spiders drown? If I were to flush it down the toilet/drain, would it drown?


----------



## CLHC (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm sure they would drown. I did watch these "daddy long-legs" hydrate though. Interesting.


----------



## :)> (Apr 12, 2006)

kryosphinx,

It doesn't sound like you killed him to me, it sounds like you cooked him! 

I love flashlights... they're fun.

-Goatee


----------



## AshA4 (Apr 12, 2006)

When I see a spider I...

1.Crush it like Conan the Barbarian then demand a woman

2.Throw anything not bolted down at it with my left hand

3.Lay a circle of lighter fluid and play Pink Floyd cd's while I throw matches in it's direction

4.Cover it with a slice of bread to see if it can really lift ten times it's weight....nvm that's something else

5.Quickly make a peanutbutter igloo over it...let it do it's thing if it's got a thing

6.Go watch re-runs of COPS

7.Go fishing with that fly paper hanging stuff

8.Challenge it to a foot race...I always win

9.Take a picture of it and try and sell it on eBay

10.NOW consider frying it with one of my hotwires...then think about hugging a tree


----------



## Fredinpa (Apr 12, 2006)

Did you know that those dadylongs are not spiders but the are in the tick family.


----------



## greenLED (Apr 12, 2006)

I used to be OK with spiders... until I watched Archnophobia - that movie messed with my head big time. Still, the only bugs I kill are mosquitoes, flies, ticks and other blood sucking critters.


----------



## TorchMan (Apr 12, 2006)

Although I've never done it with a light (not sure I own one that would) I've killed spiders. Usually (inadvertantly) with poison while killing other bugs. Sometimes grabbed them with toilet paper and flushed. I try to let them live. Haven't hugged a tree in a long time, and never on purpose!  

After seeing what Brown Recluse bites are like, I didn't feel quite as bad about it, though I agree most are beneficial. And out in the country where my friends live, Black Widows abound. I tumped a canoe with other people in it at their place. I was pushing off a tree branch that was leaning in to the water. Hundreds of baby Black Widows (at least I thought that's what they were) began to jump on my hand. I, of course, being the calm collected dude I am, panicked and brushed them off furiously, tilting the canoe in one direction. I then over compensated a swing back in the other, and ta da, instant swim session. We still laugh about that.


----------



## ACMarina (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm afraid of spiders myself.. I let my tough-as-nails fiance take care of them for me. She makes the scaries go away


----------



## JonSidneyB (Apr 12, 2006)

No spiders,

more illness. less food.


----------



## thezman (Apr 12, 2006)

There are like a kazillion bugs for every one of us, I don't think he'll be missed.

For me, it's a boundry issue, nothing in the house that should live outside.


----------



## Sturluson (Apr 12, 2006)

Spiders are absolutely fine - unless they're in the house. If they're trying to share my environment, they're toast.

I admire spiders in their environment, but get the heeby-jeebies thinking about them crawling on me at night, when I'm asleep. 

I like rattlesnakes, too - just not in the house...


----------



## lasercrazy (Apr 12, 2006)

I've fried spiders with every hotwire mod I have (many) and don't feel bad about it. If they're in MY house they are DEAD.


----------



## Navck (Apr 12, 2006)

*Can imagine a giant flashlight coming down from the heavens and turning on over someone's house* 

"I think someone decided that our neighbor should stop toasting spiders with his hotwires."

Edit - Commentary, when I first read this topic, at first, I thought someone took a M*g 4D and simply beat it to death, but that was when I only noticed the "I killed" "Spider" "ROP" parts of it. Then I read the "shrivled up" and finnally got the dark humor of this topic.


----------



## CLHC (Apr 13, 2006)

Fredinpa said:


> Did you know that those dadylongs are not spiders but the are in the tick family.


Greetings and Welcome FredInPa!

I've heard and read about some of these long legged creatures aren't "true" spiders. Also did hear about that "*tale*" on "*tall order*", that it possess the most deadliest venom among arachnids.

By the way, careful for those Brown Recluse and Hobo spiders. NOT GOOD to be bitten by them. And speaking about _maki_-[ing] them spiders—When I was in living in Tres Pinos, the cats would not even mess with the Tarantulas! :huh: But the John Deere sit-down mowers did!


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Apr 13, 2006)

I heard that in an avarage life time you will have eaten approx one and a bit spiders during your sleep as they crawl arross your face.

also for every one spider you find in a room they are twenty others you cannot see. 

sleep well.

regards.


----------



## carbine15 (Apr 13, 2006)

bedbugs are teh worst. I was in the Hilton in Seattle and a lady came down to the lobby covered in blood and screaming. Those little buggers were hungry.

LOL
true story.


----------



## Protaeus (Apr 13, 2006)

plenty of spiders down under, especially during rainy weather. You throw one out, another one (or possibly the same one ) comes back.

Not to mention some of the spiders down here are pretty nasty ie. sydney funnelweb....

I try not to kill them, but sometimes irrational fear grips me, especially when Im not expecting one and....slap.....game over....

how did you manage to cook one??? Most of them run off as soon as you try to do anything to them. You'd think it would notice that it was gettting cooked...


----------



## ACMarina (Apr 13, 2006)

Didn't a guy just burn his bum trying to light a funnelweb spyder hole on fire??


----------



## leukos (Apr 13, 2006)

Is it the heat or the radiation from the hotwire that kills the insect? Or both?

I'm a save the spider guy too. My wife insists that I kill them when I see them, but I will usually try to catch them and put them outside if I can. Like others said, spiders eat the bugs we don't like, so they're kind of on our side.


----------



## stockae92 (Apr 13, 2006)

i usually leave them alone if they leave me alone ...


----------



## Turbo_E (Apr 13, 2006)

this one had to die







this one lived cuz he's entertaining.


----------



## igabo (Apr 14, 2006)

Turbo_E said:


> this one had to die
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only those who have tried it will realize the significance of the second picture. :lolsign:

And yes, I am sinister and cruel.


----------



## jmy808 (Apr 14, 2006)

Although spiders probably serve a purpose in nature- they serve NO purpose in my life.
SPLAT!!!
That's what I say.
Jay


----------



## Protaeus (Apr 14, 2006)

leukos said:


> Is it the heat or the radiation from the hotwire that kills the insect? Or both?



Well, heat is a form of radiation and it would most definately be the heat which killed it. If my A2 or M4 can burn my hand less than a minute, then an ROP definately cook a spider quicksmart.


----------



## missionaryman (Apr 14, 2006)

you're obviously not from Australia - we have at least 4 species of commonly distributed spiders that can kill you if you just talk about them...


TinderBox (UK) said:


> most spiders do no harm.
> 
> and should be left alone to do their job of ridding us of pain in the arse insects, that can cause a lot of damage to our homes.
> 
> regards.


----------



## HighLight (Apr 14, 2006)

carbine15 said:


> bedbugs are teh worst. I was in the Hilton in Seattle and a lady came down to the lobby covered in blood and screaming. Those little buggers were hungry.
> 
> LOL
> true story.



Gross! Glad I never stayed at the Hilton when I was in Seattle.


----------



## carrot (Apr 14, 2006)

Oh man.... why'd I have to read this thread? :shudder:

Next spider to invade my house feels the fist of Thor... spiders scare the crap out of me.


----------



## Tritium (Apr 14, 2006)

Fredinpa said:


> Did you know that those dadylongs are not spiders but the are in the tick family.


 
You are correct. A daddy longlegs has only 6 legs and two feelers.

All spiders have 8 legs.

I wonder what a green laser of 50mw would do to one?

Thurmond


----------



## Dustin Liu (Apr 14, 2006)

Kryosphinx said:


> I feel pretty bad about it. I shoulda let it go, but it was crawling around in the bathtub.
> 
> On the side: Do spiders drown? If I were to flush it down the toilet/drain, would it drown?


 It is just a spider!


----------



## Dustin Liu (Apr 14, 2006)

I see this is the spider forum now..:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## HighLight (Apr 14, 2006)

Can that ROP neutralize SpiderMan I wonder?


----------



## xochi (Apr 14, 2006)

I think it's pretty cool that alot of you try not to kill'em, awesome! I'm pretty bad that way and even take roaches outside.


----------



## offroadcmpr (Apr 14, 2006)

Out side the house, I was the kid that would put bugs in their webs and watch them eat it!

But inside the house it is a different story. Mainly because I have been bitten (several times) by a brown recluse! I don't want to go through that again.


----------



## tvodrd (Apr 14, 2006)

If you drink sufficient _spider repellant_ it keeps ya from seeing the suckers!  I'll pick up a wild tarrantula- coax it to walk onto my palm, actually. They're harmless. The next black widow I encounter under my roof will experience the USL! (Given their rock-bottom albedo, I wonder if it will audibly "pop?" 

Larry


----------



## CLHC (Apr 14, 2006)

tvodrd said:


> I'll pick up a wild tarrantula- coax it to walk onto my palm, actually. They're harmless.


You Sir, are a much braver person than I am. The "wild" tarantulas I've encountered out in Tres Pinos, are as large as them Mikasa dinner plates, and them "fangs" are a half-an-inch long! Measured after they've expired of course! :huh:


----------



## Lucero (Apr 15, 2006)

Turbo_E said:


> this one had to die



*Holy Cannoli! *What is that ^ ?? 
Is your oak flooring 2.5-inch wide planks like ours? 
We have the brown recluse and the black widow in spartan population around here --- those must be ROP'd on sight, for certain.


----------



## pertinax (Apr 15, 2006)

*My "solution"...*

My "Solution"...

For Indoors...

Only for responsible adults, please. There's a reason Home Depot doesn't sell them.

Pertinax


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Apr 15, 2006)

That ain't nothin' MissionaryMan!

We got critters here in Texas that'll kill you if you THINK about 'em!

LOL!


----------



## Nubo (Apr 15, 2006)

Nevermind spiders. How about a light that will cut mosquitoes out of the air? It doesn't have to kill 'em, just singe their wings a bit


----------



## lasercrazy (Apr 16, 2006)

Tank light.


----------



## tvodrd (Apr 17, 2006)

lasercrazy said:


> Tank light.



That's funny! Interestingly, out in the desert, I have been able to "shoot down" moths with SF M6 and + class lights- they spiral down into the dirt! If/when I get my tank light up and running, I can envision _damaging_ them in the process! :green: (Could be a tough explaining how I started the fire! :green: )

Larry


----------



## sween1911 (Apr 18, 2006)

Even though spiders give me the heebie jeebies, I managed to rescue one that was in my basement. 

My wife came upstairs and told me she was being "watched" while doing the laundry. I go down to the basement and see this quarter-pounder wolf spider on the wall in the corner, maybe two feet from the floor. I slid a coffee can across the floor until it was directly under the spider, then shooed him until he fell in. I did this, of course, from 10 feet away with a long piece of wood. I snapped on the lid and carefully went outside, leaning the can over and shaking him out. 

They really do kill all the other buggies out there, so I thought I'd give the little guy a chance.


----------



## Blindasabat (Apr 18, 2006)

Day after I put together my ROP last week, I saw a spider sitting still on the wall and I just put the light on it from about two feet away and I could tell when he felt the heat because he started moving fast in the other direction. The spiders that wander my house never paid attention to me before...

That only worked with the stock reflector, the LOP M2 aluminum one I have is a non-adjustable floody and can't throw the heat. I can easily feel the heat on my hand over a foot away after just a few seconds when it is adjusted to spot. The spider moved after about six seconds.


----------



## StoneDog (Apr 18, 2006)

HighLight said:


> Can that ROP neutralize SpiderMan I wonder?


 
Only Chuck Norris can neutralize SpiderMan.

But seriously, we have black widows and brown recluse in our area as well. I wouldn't know a brown recluse just by looking at one, but black widows are absolutely unmistakable. I wonder if my Mag31 could roast one? ...must find out...

Jon


----------



## UVvis (Apr 20, 2006)

This thread is funny.

My first thought was, "I killed a couple mice with a minimag lite" but that was as a club.


----------



## mdocod (Apr 20, 2006)

after seeing the big blotch on my fiances leg, a spider bite, I've decided that spiders who decide to live inside, are gona die. Think I need to make a magmod- just for this purpose....


----------



## KevinL (Apr 20, 2006)

tvodrd said:


> That's funny! Interestingly, out in the desert, I have been able to "shoot down" moths with SF M6 and + class lights- they spiral down into the dirt! If/when I get my tank light up and running, I can envision _damaging_ them in the process! :green: (Could be a tough explaining how I started the fire! :green: )
> 
> Larry



What?! M6? tank light? 

I did it with... 

*gasp*

A 2AA Maglite!! STOCK!!



I used to have a moth problem, and I'd heard that moths would fly towards a light, so I grabbed the only light available to me back in my pre-flashaholic days, which was a silver 2AA Maglite. The good thing about it was that it focused to a really tight beam, which I pointed at the moth, and discovered that the moth would follow the light, all the way down to the floor. 

Later, I'd use the 2AA Maglite underneath the barrel of a 1600 watt vacuum cleaner as an improvised 'weaponlight' on my moth-hunting expeditions. 

The silver 2AA MM is still here, just that today it has a TL3 bulb and 2x14500 lithium ions for 100+ lumens of light instead..


----------

